# Critique Them Please!



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

These are our two LaMancha Nubian cross for kids, they are twins they came from triplets but their brother died a couple weeks after being born. I would like the pros and cons of these two doe kids, they were born in early March.

Black Squirrel









Sunshine


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Heehee, you're wanting little bits and pieces to judge aren't you? I was just about to do the same thing! 

Oh, I've been meaning to ask someone- how do you put captions in between the pictures? I coudn't figure out how- but keep in mind I'm not using the TGS app.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunshine is a tad bit weak in the chine, and doesn't strike me as "very dairy". Otherwise (and I don't usually say this), they both look FANTASTIC. 

Black Squirrel may have a steeper rump than I prefer, and maybe even Sunshine, but like I said, they look great other than these things. Black Squirrel also has that elegance that the Nubian brings to the show ring. Sunshine looks half Boer in my opinion, but if she milks well it would not matter much to me.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I think they both look great! I can't find a thing wrong with Black Squirrel. Sunshine's top line looks a bit less smooth than the other doe's but she seems uncomfortable in her pose and maybe that is the problem. She also has longer hair which makes her look coarser, but with a haircut?.....I will say I am not a dairy person, but I am thinking that they are both very nice.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah Sunshine really needs a hair cut, and she was bracing herself, the one thing we like better about Sunshine than Black Squirrel is that Sunshine has more length.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are both very nice! Sunshine looks a llittle courser and less feminine than Black Squirrel, but it could just be the color of her fur and the lack of a dairy cut. You have some very nice does there!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! They are our two best Junior Does, we are hoping that when we breed them in the fall that they don't have udders like their mom. Her udder is huge and she's a good milker but she needs more fore udder to pull her rear udder forward more seem how it goes past her vulva.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Any one else?


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Those goaties look mighty familiar...

Neither doe kid has been handled much, they weren't too happy to stand for photos. I am still happy with our girls. Delilah is right about their dams udder- it is laughable. It sticks out a good six inches past her vulva.









This was shortly after kidding


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Umm, wow! I've never seen an udder like that!! :slapfloor:And so.... Pink!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Umm, wow! I've never seen an udder like that!! :slapfloor:And so.... Pink!


Yeah, her udder is black like the rest of her now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is what you call too much Udder Depth.


Anyways, I can do a full critique in a bit, but I'm about ready to make dinner. But I just wanted to jump in and say, Sunshines chine is absolutely fine, it's not weak at all, and Squirrel is a very nice little doe, she looks just as good as the doelings at nationals todays, and better that most of them too! 

However Squirrel is the best doe of the two, with ther straight spine, with slope, long bone pattern, nice rump (could be more level, but it is fine) and her great amount of femininity and dairy character. 
She is a very nice LaMancha doeling, better than most I've seen today. And she stands great on the lead, I don't know if you saw the nationals much, but some of them doelings were just about doing backflips to get off the lead!

Just keep in mind, there is no such thing as a perfect goat, but if Squirrel had more brisket and a level rump she'd have it all.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> That is what you call too much Udder Depth.
> 
> Anyways, I can do a full critique in a bit, but I'm about ready to make dinner. But I just wanted to jump in and say, Sunshines chine is absolutely fine, it's not weak at all, and Squirrel is a very nice little doe, she looks just as good as the doelings at nationals todays, and better that most of them too!
> 
> ...


Okay, yeah I was watching some of the junior does, they did not want to cooperate. Okay I can't wait for the full critique (; lol!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

By the way every one, thanks for critiquing them!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jane said:


> Those goaties look mighty familiar...
> 
> Neither doe kid has been handled much, they weren't too happy to stand for photos. I am still happy with our girls. Delilah is right about their dams udder- it is laughable. It sticks out a good six inches past her vulva.
> 
> This was shortly after kidding


Do y'all have a rear udder pic of her?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do y'all have a rear udder pic of her?


The udder posted above is hers lol! That's her udder right after freshening.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know, I meant rear shots


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know, I meant rear shots


Oh okay that makes more sense lol! No we don't have any, and she's dry now.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

She is gorgeous, and NDlover was right, that is some udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Oh okay that makes more sense lol! No we don't have any, and she's dry now.


Ok  was just curious


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

It's fine!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

From my untrained eye they look beautiful!


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

I found a rear udder shot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool thanks much!! 

Looks nice from the rear  lol!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there a such thing as an udder being too big? Hers almost looks too far back and not forward enough but I'm not a dairy person by any means.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Is there a such thing as an udder being too big? Hers almost looks too far back and not forward enough but I'm not a dairy person by any means.


Yes... 
You want 1/3 for the rear, 1/3 for the 'middle' behind the leg, and 1/3 for the fore. 
Her's is lacking in the fore, and over excelling in the rear lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is this...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what an udder should look like from the side..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes...
> You want 1/3 for the rear, 1/3 for the 'middle' behind the leg, and 1/3 for the fore.
> Her's is lacking in the fore, and over excelling in the rear lol!


Thank you! I was thinkong she didn't have enough in the front... guess that's called fore udder. I'm judging dairy cows next week so I'm trying to catch on to udder structure at least some what


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem  I'm still learning with udders too  thy is the hardest part for me.. So I enjoy looking through this sorta stuff 

I google 'ideal dairy goat udders' and it comes up with some chart things like I posted  though some of the udder pictures are scary! ROFL!! *shudders* some look painful!
But I'm sure you could find stuff like that for cows


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here is this...


 this chart is so helpful!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Thank you! I was thinkong she didn't have enough in the front... guess that's called fore udder. I'm judging dairy cows next week so I'm trying to catch on to udder structure at least some what


Hey if you ever need help, you know where to come!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> Hey if you ever need help, you know where to come!


Oh yeah definitely! You guys are great at helping! I actually posted a while back about dairy judging and everyone came through with so much info. Samething for you all when it comes to meat animal judging... I'll help where I can!


----------

